Ask HN: What are your personal top 2017 stock pics? - kiddz
======
uvince
I think the market will go up and to the right, just not in a straight line.

Not exactly a stock, but consider placing some of your portfolio in a bet on
volatility. [https://sixfigureinvesting.com/2010/01/how-to-go-long-on-
the...](https://sixfigureinvesting.com/2010/01/how-to-go-long-on-the-vix-
index-2/)

